# PoachersCrawlers/Drive by/shooting into spreads legal or not



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

The more I think about it, the more worrisome I get.

Our rig is getting more and more realistic these days. I'm seriously considering posting warning signs around our spread. CARELESS Crawlers/snealers/poachers/drive by'ers are a bitter reality for everyone a-field. What are you doing about it?

Dont let the following message go to waste:









http://www.averyoutdoors.com/JoshLegerTribute.html


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

POWteam

If I remember right this man was shot with a bullet from a rifle and the last time I checked in the USA it was illegal to hunt waterfowl with a rifle. I think he was shot in the eastern part of canada.

Don't go around blaming crawlers for this. If someone even stops on the road I get up out of my blind with an orange hunting vest and wave it.

Before everyone gets mad at me I want to explain this post: The SUBJECT is CRAWLERS when crawlers WERE NOT what killed this man.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There also was a 16 year old boy who died because and idiot shot a gun into his spread as well.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

What is a crawler? Like night crawlers?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think you shoud change the name. Stalking birds is a legal way to hunt. How that guy died was a bullet from a .22 from a vehicle on the road.


----------



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

ej4prmc said:


> POWteam
> 
> If I remember right this man was shot with a bullet from a rifle and the last time I checked in the USA it was illegal to hunt waterfowl with a rifle. I think he was shot in the eastern part of canada.
> 
> ...


For god sakes, read the friggen article. The message I'm trying to pass is simple. Your over analysis is not even close to being constructive and bordering un acceptable IMO. Better yet do us a favour and delete the worthless section of your post.

The orange vest is a great suggestion.


----------



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> I think you shoud change the name. Stalking birds is a legal way to hunt. How that guy died was a bullet from a .22 from a vehicle on the road.


So accidentaly shooting a sixteen year old while legally stalking birds makes it more acceptable?? You guys are missing the point.

FACT: Stalkers/crawlers of any kind put others at risk!

I just want people to be safe.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> So accidentaly shooting a sixteen year old while legally stalking birds makes it more acceptable?? You guys are missing the point.


No YOU are missing the point, these guys were not killed by hunters. (stalkers, jumpers or sneakers)

They were killed by poachers. 
Not hunters who where sneaking a flock by legal means and accidently fired into the decoys.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

POWteam said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you shoud change the name. Stalking birds is a legal way to hunt. How that guy died was a bullet from a .22 from a vehicle on the road.
> ...


There isnt anything legal about shooting from a vehicle. Unfortunate things happen, you cant just lump all people who stalk birds or critters into this group because some dumb sh!! was a slob hunter and too lazy to make an effort to hunt and pursue some birds poked out the window with a rifle (illegal for birds) and killed this man, Too sad this had to happen.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

POWteam said:


> FACT: Stalkers/crawlers of any kind put others at risk!


That's not true at all and I resent that. I love stalking as a method of taking game. However no matter how you take game, you HAVE to identify your target and it's background.

Be safe, but don't condem us for our methods.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

POWteam said:


> I just want people to be safe.


Forgetting everything else that was said, I think this is the point POW was trying to get across.


----------



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

ruger1 said:


> POWteam said:
> 
> 
> > FACT: Stalkers/crawlers of any kind put others at risk!
> ...


Agreed.

Let me re-phrase: "careless" stalkers

I had a legal hunter almost open fire on my spread THIS YEAR. Not a poacher. A legal hunter. If it ever happens to you, it wont sit easy. Trust me.

Keep the political crap coming. I stand by what I wrote and it only gives my message more deserving attention.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I understand what you are saying. I have always been a decoyer, but I guess I can try safely stalking birds now. Amazing how dangerous decoying can be from the few stupid people who jump out of trucks and shoot birds with rifles.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Well I guess that I have to throw my .02 in here too...I had no idea what the heck your first post was about POW...I had to ask others what was meant by it.

I know a little something about identifying targets and safe shooting and also legal shooting. Now that I know the story behind your posts I will agree with your 'be safe' appeal.

Everyone knows the right and legal way to hunt but there are those that choose not to...sad really.

I appreciate your dedication to getting the word out again and your fevor for it, just realize that some of us don't understand your verbiage sometimes is all.

Please people, for God's sake, hunt legal AND ethical. I for one, love to stalk (crawler I guess I am). Used to get paid pretty good for being able to 'crawl' to a target.

Don't miss the message please.

David


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> I understand what you are saying. I have always been a decoyer, but I guess I can try safely stalking birds now. Amazing how dangerous decoying can be from the few stupid people who jump out of trucks and shoot birds with rifles.


I remember something about a guy shooting into a group of what he thought were geese and actualy shot a person down in South Dakota. Wasn't it with a higher caliber rifle or something....sad really.

Goes along with my post from above too.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > I understand what you are saying. I have always been a decoyer, but I guess I can try safely stalking birds now. Amazing how dangerous decoying can be from the few stupid people who jump out of trucks and shoot birds with rifles.
> ...


I belive it was a little further south than SD.....KS was where the 16 year old was killed if my memory serrves me right.

Always, ALWAYS, identify your target and its surrounds before shooting


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

POWteam said:


> ruger1 said:
> 
> 
> > POWteam said:
> ...


Boy you must have had a convincing spread. I know we have almost stalked a set of decoys once accidentally. We had to crawl within 150 yds of them before we could see them, as they had setup in the low spot of a field, and all we could see was a bunch of flocked heads, and some soft honking.

Don't blame stalkers for mistakenly crawling up to your spread. At least if they are stalking they are trying to get close with shotguns. And in order to get within shotgun range, they will figure out they are decoys every time. I can't remember the last time I saw a flock of decoys jump into the air in surprise.

Do you? Have any statistics on it? Canadian statistics maybe?

Curious?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

There was one in SD two years ago.
Shot by a landowner trying to scare the "geese" out of the field.

The young kid was in Kansas last year.

And the gentleman picured above was in Canada. Quebec I believe


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

POWteam said:


> FACT: Stalkers/crawlers of any kind put others at risk!


I would love to see this research article. What journal did you get it from?

Other than this "fact", i see what you are saying.... kind of. It would have been even better had your decoying elitism not shown through so much as it puts everyone in a defensive mode, assuming they themselves are not decoy elitists as well.

I think you shoould go back and edit your post and elliminate everything about legal hunters (ie sneakers and crawlers as you call them) so some good things can come of this post instead of people having to defend legal methods of hunting.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

POW

Glad u change the "subject" of the post.

Ever up in NW ND, private message me and we will go out together.

ej


----------



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

Good post here pow. There are a ton of careless hunters where I live.

I was shot while putting out decoys last year. I was hunting on a small pond on the side of the road. (My fisrt mistake) On opening pheasant weekend.( My second) Had seen a lot of ducks moving off the pond and wanted to throw out a few decoys. Had half and hour before shooting time was up and figured all the pheasant hunters would be done. In iowa duck ends at sunset and pheasant at 4:30. I figured I was safe

While in the process of throwing some decoys I heard a shot and pellets hitting water behind me. My hind quarters and back got lightly peppered. I turned around and there was a kid about 16 and his little brother. Luckily he was about 50 or so yards away and the pellets had lost energy. I turned around and decided to inform him how poor his decision was.

The two started running away. Then the little brother stopped and yelled to see if I was OK. Then proceeded to hop back into their car. At least they were sportsman enough to get out of their car and shoot me.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

It was 5 years ago and the dog and I were out for a morning hunt for bluebills. I was sitting in the boat and out of no were crack the distinct sound of a .22 cal. Sure enough ripples in the water outside the spread, shortly and I mean shortly 4or 5 more shots into the decoys. The next thing I know there is a group of people about 150 yards away up in the woods shooting at the decoys. I could not believe it so the dog and I went up there and asked them whats up. No answer from them they could not even speak english.


----------



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

CuttinDaisies said:


> POWteam said:
> 
> 
> > FACT: Stalkers/crawlers of any kind put others at risk!
> ...


Let me make this clear to you. I was almost fired at by a legal crawler/sneaker/whatever you want to call it. If that's not enough research for you, well thats too damn bad.

We were hunting the center of a 200ac barley field. We set-up 50yds off a 1 achre island of trees in the centre of the field where the geese had flattened the field. He (late 60's) stepped into the field and saw the tail end of our spread. The patch of trees in the centre of the field blocked his view of the bulk of our decoys. He "CRAWLED" up to us behind the trees making sure not to be in sight of the geese. He than cut through the trees and made it to the fringe lined with tall grass. He popped out aimed and caught the eye of my buddy who yelled out "dont shoot".

People get complacent and errors are easily made. Weird scenarios present themselves when you least expect it. In our case this guy's vision wasn't so hot anymore.

I stand by my post. I dont really care who I offend.

Make sure that you do what you can to alert individuals of your presence.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

POWteam said:


> CuttinDaisies said:
> 
> 
> > POWteam said:
> ...


 :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

FYI, I stalk birds or crawl as you call it. The guy from Avery was killed by a person shooting from the road with a .22 . They were not stalking or hunting, they were poaching.

Stalking is a 100% legal way of taking game, what those other people did was not legal.

If you don't want who you offend I would look for much help from others on this site. I know that I have offended other people on other forums and other people have offend me. We both go our seperate ways. But when you offend almsot everyone on a whole forum that is sad.

Your idea to post a reminder to people to be aware of poachers is a good one, but your just going at it the wrong way.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

And with that I believe everyone has made their point.

To avoid any further piling on or misunderstanding, I believe we've reached a conclusion here...

Let's all be safe and vigilant this season folks.

Ryan

locked.


----------

